# Does anyone drive a 2005+ Tundra?



## BiggersJunior (Dec 12, 2007)

*Does anyone drive a 2007+ Tundra?*

Do any of you guys drive the new body style Tundra (2007+). If so, do you love it, hate it, or what? What are the pro's and con's? Looking forward to your comments.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Love it to death.

Traded in my Ford 150 for it its a 08 i think. get the 5.7. I will be honest and say the towing power is not like the Ford or Chevy. But if you drive a lot the comfort alone is worth it.


----------



## BiggersJunior (Dec 12, 2007)

Awesome looking truck. Exactly the color I am looking for too. Is it an SR5 or Limited? 2 or 4wd? Leather or cloth? Are you happy with the Duracab or wish you would have gotten the CrewMax? How is your fuel mileage?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

BiggersJunior said:


> Awesome looking truck. Exactly the color I am looking for too. Is it an SR5 or Limited? 2 or 4wd? Leather or cloth? Are you happy with the Duracab or wish you would have gotten the CrewMax? How is your fuel mileage?



Sr5 (The limited was 45K plus back when I bought this. That is crazy.)
4wd
cloth seats
gas mileage is god awful

double cab is find for me plenty of room. I have seated 4 200+ guys in their riding jobsite to jobsite eveyone was ok


----------



## Skip Borders (Mar 11, 2009)

Buy American


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Skip Borders said:


> Buy American



I did for 10 years but I got tired of:

Holding my breath when I turned the key hoping my truck would start.

Replacing my engine and transmission every 50k miles

Buying a truck that had to go in to get serviced because of a recall that they knew about before it left the factory.

I wanted a truck that if something went wrong, the mechanics actually looked like they new what was wrong and fixed it and i did not have the same problem ever again.

I wanted a truck I could drive and it be worth something when I tried to trade it in and not be upside down every time I want a new one


----------



## BiggersJunior (Dec 12, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Sr5 (The limited was 45K plus back when I bought this. That is crazy.)
> 4wd
> cloth seats
> gas mileage is god awful
> ...


RBS..........what is awful in regards to gas mileage? City and highway?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

8-9 city

12-15 highway


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

rbsremodeling said:


> I did for 10 years but I got tired of:
> 
> Holding my breath when I turned the key hoping my truck would start.
> 
> ...


Dont blame american manufacturers for you buying junk used trucks and/or beating the snot out of them....."replacing my engine and transmission every 50K miles" beeotch please, i hope this is a huuuuge exaguration on your part or your just dillusional.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

IHI said:


> Dont blame american manufacturers for you buying junk used trucks and/or beating the snot out of them....."replacing my engine and transmission every 50K miles" beeotch please, i hope this is a huuuuge exaguration on your part or your just dillusional.



Just my experience. 

I will buy Chevy vans and dump trucks.

Even though my dump truck along with eveyone else's with the 2005-2007 dump gets stuck up in the air when it is 90+ in the summer and have to wait for an hour for it to cool down and re engage that's always fun.

I probably not another American pickup truck again.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes RBS, it's your fault the trucks suck :whistling

If I had the money and cashflow I'd trade my '08 Tacoma in for a Tundra. As for now my Tacoma is great and it's not much worse on gas than my '96 Sunfire :laughing:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I was at a Dodge dealership the other day & I got a good look at the new Ram truck. What a beautifully crafted truck! Perfect styling & fit finish from bumper to bumper. Dodge finally got away from styling their big truck to look like their little truck (Dakota). Gas mileage seems improved too (14&20mpg).
Steve


----------



## Heefs Home Impr (Mar 8, 2007)

*2007 Tundra 5.7 SR5*

I love pick up trucks, we had chevys in the family always(the first dually about 32 years ago) beauty truck.

I leased the Toyota Tundra after the lease expired on my wifes' Sienna van went way over the mileage, at the time my well worn Caravan was on it's last legs.

Walking past a regular cab pick up in the showroom my lovely bride says "you need one of these" :w00t:

That's all I had to hear.

I love the power of this truck, comfortable, soft paint :sadapparently new paint laws require water based not solvent based) wonky radio has been replaced twice so far,no questions)
The tailgate needs one hand to close and is damped so won't slam open,
tons of room behind the seats to store tools,books,compressor etc, my gas mileage is more like 17 mpg 85-90% city.

It requires me to resist the urge to race other pick ups and some cars! This thing is very fast for a truck.When I do go highway I put it on cruise @ 120 km ( about 75 mi/hr) effortless and smooth shifts.


I would buy another one. It was built and supplied jobs to the fine folks in Indiana.
I hope GM and Ford pick up their socks and lean out there businesses so I can have the same expectation of quality and customer care that I recieve from Toyota.

BTW we also own a 2007 FORD Edge, great vehicle, so Ford looks like it has started to improve.


----------



## newhavencounty (Dec 19, 2011)

Im in the market for a 05 or 06 Tundra Access Cab SR5, did a lot of research and looks like its the best bang for the buck in a half ton pickup. I like the access cab because it keeps the overall length down to a reasonable size, double cab just seems excessive. I wanted a full 8' bed but looks like its not an option, so I'm just going to get the 6.5 foot bed with an extender, or just ue tie downs when needed. Does anyone have A tundra in the age range? Please any input or suggestions would be appreciated. Really grown out of my 98 Ranger and ready for something bigger and more versatile.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

That gas mileage is similar to my V10 F350


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That's what I was going to say. If I can get a real full sized truck and as good or better mileage and increased towing and hauling, why get a baby truck?

You will always wish you had a bigger truck, but not a smaller truck. Only thing that would get me out of my 1 ton is a newer Ford F-450. However, since it is the cost of half a new house, I think I'll be fine in mine.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

One of my best friends had a 2010 Tundra brand new. Always been a GM guy. Truck started having electrical problems. Ground wires on frame corroded off. We live in Illinois, we have nasty winters, but this guy was a farmer his stuff is like and new he keeps them clean. Took it in and the dealer refused to pay for the repair. He paid and drove the right down to the GM dealer traded it in for a 2500hd. To this day he says it would have been a nice truck, but just wasn't built as well. Everyone has there oppionon. That gas mileage sucks though.....my 2 cents...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

God no. The only suckers around here that drive those oversized rice burnin chasis' are the storm chasers and a select few Mexican roofers.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

If you drive by a auto shop this morning take a look at the parking lot and what do you see....... No Toyotas. My wife has an 06 4 big door, that truck is BADAZZ. It will light up any other half ton out there. Good acceleration and torque. Mt friend f 150 has been in shop alredy several times and neighbor has avalanche and having fuel mix problems Wifes dad worked as toyota mechanic for 20 plus years and wont own anything else. Ford and chevy and dodge all have parts made or shipped from overseas, nothing is truly made in America these days


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Then why does your FIL work as a Toyota mechanic if they never have problems?:blink:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm the type to buy 3 yrs old.:thumbsup:

Guys like innerx10x take the big hit for me.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> There is absolutely no savings in buying new vehicles, those who buy new take the largest financial hit. I buy new because I like driving new sh!t. :thumbup:


I lease. For the same reason.

No maintenance, but oil changes. They are new and sweet and comfy.

My payments are a business expense. The payments are pretty low. etc.

My buyout at the end of this lease is $13k and the truck is worth around $29k so I get a trade-in value for it.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I laugh everytime I see a "contractor" in a toyota or nissan car with a box in the back.

8-14 mpg??? You gotta be kidding. My dually towing 15K lbs has never gotten under 10 mpg. My wifes 8,000lb SUV has never gotten less than 14mpg.

If you want a comfortable truck get a Denali pick up...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Winchester said:


> I lease. For the same reason.
> 
> No maintenance, but oil changes. They are new and sweet and comfy.
> 
> ...


It makes sense from an accounting perspective because it is 100% write off. Not to mention the payoff is much higher with a vehicle with high resale value. My last vehicle was a least but what killed me was the milage cap. I drive about 35-40K a year which is no bueno for leasing.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Winchester said:


> I lease. For the same reason.
> 
> No maintenance, but oil changes. They are new and sweet and comfy.
> 
> ...



Might be different where you are. Leasing is a big waste of money far more than Buying. In the UK it was the same also. My tax guy here told me not to bother leasing. You don't get to haggle price, the vehicles are worth half what they were at invoice at 3 years and you never have any equity at the end of 3 years. As an example I could go trade my 3.5 year old platinum for around $30-$33k depending on dealer. It would only cost me $12k to get into a new truck. That's about $388 a month for a new vehicle ever 3 years. The payment on a lease for that exact vehicle is $930 a month with I residual of around $28k. See above why it's a waste you don't even have to pay for oil changes or repairs in that first 3 years with most brands either and I have seen how they are with dings and dents or damage when a lease is returned. We run over 10 vehicles at Familey business non are leased for this exact reason of it being more expensive. We just bought a 750li that was 3 years old and was stickered at 99k when new. That had a residual of $60k roughly but we bought it for $50k. So the person leasing would have had to pay more for that vehicle than it was worth so she could keep it. They know this and that person will go lease again. They think sort term not long term. Short term leasing looks good but after 3 years its big waste. Trucks a little better because they hold value but normally residual value ain't far from what the vehicle will be worth in 3 years as long as you don't go silly with mileage and look after it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> I'm the type to buy 3 yrs old.:thumbsup:
> 
> Guys like innerx10x take the big hit for me.


Your welcome to my sloppy seconds :thumbsup: I will stick with virgin trucks :laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Who the hell spends 40k on a new work pick up truck? I would rather get two or three trucks for the crew than one for myself.

I got my nice reliable 04 work horse for 17000 with 35k miles. Now at 80k miles it's still worth $16.2k.

Besides regular maintenance, haven't had to do a thing to it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Might be different where you are. Leasing is a big waste of money far more than Buying. In the UK it was the same also. My tax guy here told me not to bother leasing. You don't get to haggle price, the vehicles are worth half what they were at invoice at 3 years and you never have any equity at the end of 3 years. As an example I could go trade my 3.5 year old platinum for around $30-$33k depending on dealer. It would only cost me $12k to get into a new truck. That's about $388 a month for a new vehicle ever 3 years. The payment on a lease for that exact vehicle is $930 a month with I residual of around $28k. See above why it's a waste you don't even have to pay for oil changes or repairs in that first 3 years with most brands either and I have seen how they are with dings and dents or damage when a lease is returned. We run over 10 vehicles at Familey business non are leased for this exact reason of it being more expensive. We just bought a 750li that was 3 years old and was stickered at 99k when new. That had a residual of $60k roughly but we bought it for $50k. So the person leasing would have had to pay for more that vehicle than it was worth to keep it. Trucks a little better because they hold value but normally residual value ain't far from what the vehicle will be worth in 3 years as long as you don't go silly with mileage and look after it.


You do get to haggle if you wish. For the dealership a lease is nothing but a sale, the car is sold to a leasing company and the dealership washes their hands of it.

You are correct about the dings and scratches having to be repaired, and you accru no equity what so ever...but you have the option to pay the remaining 41% and buy it out.

If your argument is that there is LESS than 41% value in the vehicle at the end of the lease..then you could conclude that you got a smoking deal on the use of the vehicle for the first 4 years. If you have MORE than 41% value left at the end of the lease then buy it out and sell it...then there is your equity!

The only time a lease is not practical is when you drive more than the mileage allotment; or if the financing rates are astronomical. Especially since it is a complete write off unlike financing a vehicle.

I realize one company you know doesn't like leasing vehicles but I could list a whole pile who do. If you think that leasing is such a raw deal explain it to me in pecuniary terms.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Who the hell spends 40k on a new work pick up truck? I would rather get two or three trucks for the crew than one for myself.
> 
> I got my nice reliable 04 work horse for 17000 with 35k miles. Now at 80k miles it's still worth $16.2k.
> 
> Besides regular maintenance, haven't had to do a thing to it.



Why not. I don't run a crew so I only need one truck. I hate driving about in crapper striped work trucks. My first option was crappy stripped truck and Audi s4 but it was gonna be exspensive. Decided to go best truck I could buy and wife get the s4. That way I have a vehicle I can load up for Familey trips to the beach and a vehicle that tows my trailer for work.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Why not. I don't run a crew so I only need one truck. I hate driving about in crapper striped work trucks. My first option was crappy stripped truck and Audi s4 but it was gonna be exspensive. Decided to go best truck I could buy and wife get the s4. That way I have a vehicle I can load up for Familey trips to the beach and a vehicle that tows my trailer for work.


I only drive around in the work truck while working otherwise I use our personal vehicle.

Guess I don't care that much about vehicles and what others are driving. Every time I see someone in an expensive vehicle I think, wow looks cool but what is your payment like?

Car payments are foolish. Once mine are paid off, I will do my best to never waste money on payments again. Glad I learned that during the first quarter of my life and not last.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I only drive around in the work truck while working otherwise I use our personal vehicle.
> 
> Guess I don't care that much about vehicles and what others are driving. Every time I see someone in an expensive vehicle I think, wow looks cool but what is your payment like?
> 
> Car payments are foolish. Once mine are paid off, I will do my best to never waste money on payments again. Glad I learned that during the first quarter of my life and not last.


You'd be driving a Platinum F-150 if ya married rich too. :whistling


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> You'd be driving a Platinum F-150 if ya married rich too. :whistling


Yeah I definitely didn't do that. She only works part time nowadays hopefully soon to be no time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> You do get to haggle if you wish. For the dealership a lease is nothing but a sale, the car is sold to a leasing company and the dealership washes their hands of it.
> 
> You are correct about the dings and scratches having to be repaired, and you accru no equity what so ever...but you have the option to pay the remaining 41% and buy it out.
> 
> ...



It's rare I ever seen a lease worth more than their residule value. As you know they go over that vehicle with a fine tooth comb. They would be silly not to as it profit for them on everything they find. ESP on a work truck. Mines the only ever work truck I seen that looks better after 3.5 years than when it left the dealership. Most have high mileage and damage which kills you when your lease ends. 

They say the only person who does well from a lease is the person who buys it from a dealer after its been traded in for a new lease. Just like that 740li for $50k less than sticker after only 3 years. That woman took a $10k loss on that vehilce as book value ended up lease than The car was est to be wirth after 3 years. mint as they looked after it knowing they have to or be had over at end of lease. When ever you add another person into the car purchasing step you add expense. Lease company's wouldn't lease if they couldn't make money off you which means some whe along the line your paying more from them than from a dealer direct. Also remember most lease companys are fleet buyers. They ain't interested in haggling with you. A dealer will give you below x-plan without x-plan on most sales but a lease won't do that.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I drive junk. Pay cash and drive them until the repairs are more then what the truck is worth. My choice. A newer truck would be cool to have, but I wont own anything that requires a payment. Its either paid for in cash, or I wont own it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

My wife is rich because I am making her that way but who cares. Also most all brand new trucks are nice for 3 years or so. Guys who marry rich and drive Toyotas have micro macs....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> My wife is rich because I am making her that way but who cares. Also most all brand new trucks are nice for 3 years or so. Guys who marry rich and drive Toyotas have micro macs....


What have I got then I drive a ford lol. 

Remember though it ain't the size of the nail that matters it the hammer that puts it in :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> It's rare I ever seen a lease worth more than their residule value. As you know they go over that vehicle with a fine tooth comb. They would be silly not to as it profit for them on everything they find. ESP on a work truck. Mines the only ever work truck I seen that looks better after 3.5 years than when it left the dealership. Most have high mileage and damage which kills you when your lease ends.
> 
> They say the only person who does well from a lease is the person who buys it from a dealer after its been traded in for a new lease. Just like that 740li for $50k less than sticker after only 3 years. That woman took a $10k loss on that vehilce as book value ended up lease than The car was est to be wirth after 3 years. mint as they looked after it knowing they have to or be had over at end of lease. When ever you add another person into the car purchasing step you add expense. Lease company's wouldn't lease if they couldn't make money off you which means some whe along the line your paying more from them than from a dealer direct. Also remember most lease companys are fleet buyers. They ain't interested in haggling with you. A dealer will give you below x-plan without x-plan on most sales but a lease won't do that.


There is a reason north American manufacturers had to cut back on leasing, they couldn't sell the cars afterwards at a profit. The leasing company makes a killing when the car comes back with really high mileage or really low mileage. It is shockingly similar to buying a car.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> There is a reason north American manufacturers had to cut back on leasing, they couldn't sell the cars afterwards at a profit. The leasing company makes a killing when the car comes back with really high mileage or really low mileage. It is shockingly similar to buying a car.


I remember when leasing was worth it. Same thing happened in the UK as here and all leasing prices went up because of the used value being less than your residual value. They used to be able to get good money back on that used lease but not anymore. That's another great thing about trucks. Devalue slowly.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Your welcome to my sloppy seconds :thumbsup: I will stick with virgin trucks :laughing:


Just be gentle with her.:laughing:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My two work trucks 99 Super Duty diesels have high miles, bought used and have been paid off for years.

My wifes vehicles were also bought used and again paid for for quite some time.

The old goat and old stang, again paid for bought used...

Only things I've ever bought new were atv's.

2 licensed drivers 2 trucks, an suv, a german sports car, a muscle car, and an old sports car!

The 2012/13 F350 crew cab long bed dually diesels got me thinking...


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Tundras rock:thumbup: The only reason Ford and Chevy have been able to keep afloat is cause all state, federal,police and taxis use them... every couple years they get brand new...on our dime:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What's funny is that Chinese Police don't use Toyota's.






I saw a Mercedes, a BMW, a Honda, a Lamborghini but not Toyota's


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

iDAHOchris said:


> Tundras rock:thumbup: The only reason Ford and Chevy have been able to keep afloat is cause all state, federal,police and taxis use them... every couple years they get brand new...on our dime:laughing:


They won't use Toyota because they don't hold up. Plus a US government should be using US vehicles. I would be pissed ifi see them buying japanese crap.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Leo G said:


> What's funny is that Chinese Police don't use Toyota's.


It's not funny. China hates Japan.


The Rape of Nanjing


----------

